# Can anyone help me figure out Raphael Bob-Waksberg's Zootopia "f*cking" quote?



## JoeStrike (Dec 3, 2016)

This was on page 3 of the BJH thread a few threads down from here:







(Dammit, for some reason the imge isn't loading...]

Looks to me like RB-W tweeted "HAVE I GOT A SHOW FOR YOU," retweeting pilot's "Zootopia...wasn't enough fucking" as if to say "my show has plenty of fucking." Then tredlocity did a screen grab of the whole thing and posted it on _their _twitter feed...and_ then_ Tucakeane took a screen grab of _that_ and put it on the earlier BJH thread...

(My head hurts.) Did I get that right? I'm trying to figure out if RB-W is agreeing with pilot's original tweet,  quoting it ironically and/or bragging about how much fucking there is in _his_ show


----------

